# Player Questionaire



## Crothian (Aug 26, 2003)

Any have a link or can post a player questionaire?  Basically, it's a bunch of questions for a player to answer about his character to help define him.  I ussually don't use one, but it was requested by a player.  Thanks.....


----------



## Harlock (Aug 26, 2003)

This is from the old DM's Netbook:

20 Questions for Any Character’s Creation
Author unknown

Players should try to consider these questions when designing a new character.  The answers that one come up with will go a long way in defining the character as a person that is more than the collective sum of his or her statistics.

After all other parts of character generation are completed, sit down and answer the questions one at a time, considering their impact on the way the character will behave and view his or her world.  When you have finished you will have created a character with a little character, ready for play.

1.	Who were the character’s parents?  Did they raise the character?  If not, why?  If not them, who?

2.	Did the character have any childhood friends?  Any siblings? Where are they now?  Does the character stay in touch with them or have they become separated?  If they are separated, why?

3.	What was childhood like for the character?  Calm and peaceful or turbulent and traumatic?

4.	Does the character have any or did the character have any role models?  Describe them.

5.	What did the character do before s/he entered the story?  Who trained the character to do what s/he does now?  What is the character’s relationship with his teacher(s)?

6.	What are the character’s moral, ethical and religious beliefs?  What lengths will the character go through to defend those beliefs?  Who or what taught those beliefs to the character?  Remember that a character’s moral and ethical beliefs, not necessarily his/her behaviors, define his/her alignment.  What is his/her alignment?

7.	Does the character have any unusual habits or physical traits?  What are they?  What do they stem from?  How do others tend to react to them?

8.	What is the general reaction to the character by other characters?  Why, in the character’s opinion, do they act that way?

9.	Can the character kill?  When did s/he decide (or learn) that s/he could?  Why would the character kill?  Does s/he have any enemies at all?  Would or could the character kill them?

10.	What kind of relationships does the character currently have?  Does s/he have any close friends or bitter enemies?  If so, who?  What are they like?  What is the history of the character and this person’s relationship?

11.	Does the character have any mental problems or phobias?  If so, what are they and from what do they stem?

12.	How does the character generally treat others?  Does /she trust easily?  How does the character relate to other people?  Is s/he shy or withdrawn or outgoing and friendly?

13.	What does the character look like?  Does s/he have any scars or tattoos?  If so how did s/he get them?  Obviously this includes hair and eye color, but an unusual gait or accent comes into play here as well.

14.	What is the character’s normal daily routine?  How does s/he feel when it is interrupted for whatever reason?

15.	Was the character present for any key events in the history of the campaign world?  How did that event affect the character?

16.	Does the character have a notorious or celebrated ancestor?  What did s/he do?  What do people assume about the character when his/her ancestry is known?  Does the character try to live up to the reputation, try to dispel it, or try to ignore it?

17.	Where is the character’s homeland?  What is its history and what are its people like?  Is the character patriotic, or a social outcast?  What is the character’s opinion of home?

18.	What are the character’s dreams, ambitions and or goals?

19.	How does s/he seek to obtain them?  How does adventuring fit into this dream, or does it at all?

20.	Does the character ever want to have a family of his/her own?  If so, who with or with what type of person?

Well done, a character is born!

PS: I bet these tabs look ugly when I post...


----------



## Wombat (Aug 26, 2003)

Okay, here's a set of question I used for one campaign (everyone started the campaign at 3rd level, thus the questions about switching classes):

Questions Regarding 						
(fill in character name)

Who is your family?

Traditionally what does your family do?

Do you have siblings?  How many?

Do you like the family in general and/or specific members?  Why or why not?

Why did you join the character class that you did?  Give at least three reasons.

Did you switch classes?  If so, why?  Give at least three reasons.

What significant events happened between 1st and 2nd level for your character?

What significant events happened between 2nd and 3rd level for your character?

Do you have any significant objects?  How did you acquire them?

Which god to you follow?  Why?

Did you switch worship from one god to another?  Why?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 26, 2003)

Any others out there?


----------



## arwink (Aug 26, 2003)

1.  Who is the most important person in your life?
2.  Where do you want to be in 20 years time?
3.  What are you most scared of?
4.  What makes you happy?
5.  What is your idea of a good evenings entertainment?
6.  If you were not an adventurer, what would you be?
7.  What item would you not live without?
8.  When was the last time you cried?
9.  When do you want to have children?
10. If you were an animal, what would you be?
11. What is your favorite bard song?
12. Do you prefer the town or the country?  Why?
13. What was the last thing that made you laugh?
14. If made to decide, would you rather be deaf or blind?  Why?
15. What is the worst thing you’ve ever done?
16. If you had to describe yourself in five adjectives, what would they be?
17. How do you want to die?
18. What is the worst thing someone has done to you?
19. Who do you admire?
20. How much is a pint of mead?


----------



## Psion (Aug 26, 2003)

I used to have 20 questions (which I derived from a similar questionaire in the Dusk campaign setting material back in the 2e days and that looks a lot like Harlock's list), but found that it was a bit more than most players were willing to complete, so I condensed it to 10 questions:

http://members.tripod.com/~hawk_wind/trinalia/Tenquest.html


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Aug 26, 2003)

There was a good thread on this a month or so ago? I can't find it now because I'm at work...does anyone remember where it was?


----------



## Doppleganger (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's one from a recent campaign.  It's a bit tongue and cheek, but the idea was to make it fun for the players to read & answer instead of a long task that had to be slaved over.  And, the players had a blast responding with an "in-character" reply.



> INTERVIEW WITH THE ADVENTURER
> 
> Hi, my name is Otto Rice, and I'm a scribe for the Daily Gazette. My liege lord, the great paladin Jeronimo Kent, has asked me to interview you. Please answer each question honestly and thoroughly, for Jeronimo will not be happy if you dodge the questions or are not completely forthright.
> 
> ...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 26, 2003)

*spoof*

1. Who killed your parents?

2. Which do you hate more:
----a. orcs
----b. goblins
----c. dragons
----d. undead

3. When you find the people that killed your parents, describe what you will do to them.

4. When you were abandoned as an orphan, did you have any unique possessions on you?

5. Describe why you are such a loner.

6. If they are still alive, what are your foster parents doing now?

7. List the people here that you mistrust, and/or were betrayed by in your past:

8. Describe all the strange, magical occurrences that the village elders could not explain that happened to you as a child:

9. Where there any events in your past (villages being razed, etc.) that caused hundreds to die, and left you as the sole survivor?  

10. Were there any unusual circumstances to your birth (found under a cabbage leaf, washed up on shore, etc.)?


----------



## Magic Slim (Aug 26, 2003)

I had this old thing...

Name:

What is the character's full name? Nicknames?

What is the colour of the character's hair, eyes, and skin?

What is the character's general appearance?

Where was the character born?

What is the character's age?

What was the character's family?

Has the character begun his/her own family?

When or how was the character educated?

Has the character ever done anything else for a living?

What about the character's political and religious beliefs?

What is the character's moral code?

What might someone seeing the character for the first time think?

Does the character have any goals?

What is the character's personality?

Any reoccurring mannerisms?

What special qualities does the character possess? This doesn't necessarily refer to skills, but to what the character can do well. Does he get along well with other people? Is he skilled at taking care of business? Prioritizing tasks? Planning ahead?

Are there certain things the character just cannot do? Get close to people? Perceive himself realistically?

What does the character hate?

What does the character love?

How does the character perceive government? Those who are opposed to the government?

How did the character gain his abilities? What was his first reaction? What motivates him to act as a hero now?

What does your character hope to accomplish by adventuring?

Why is this goal more important than his/her safety?

What would be the ultimate magic item for this character?

What would be the worst curse this character could ever receive?

List the 5 most important people in the character's life.

Who is the one person your character trusts the most?

Does your character have any prejudices?

How would your character handle an insubordinate servant?

How would your characters parents describe him?

What was the best moment of the characters life? Worst?

How did his peers treat the character as a child? His elders? 

What flaws does the character have? Is he quick to judge people? A slob? 

What advice would you give your character?

What is the characters secret, and what will happen if it is discovered?

What would the character die for?  What would they be willing to sacrifice the lives of their friends for?

What is the character’s kryptonite?  What is their weakness or what will paralyze them with fear?

What does the character do to relax?

Describe the characters ideal mate.

How will the character die?

Note any other details of or give an outline of the character’s history:


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 26, 2003)

*Yet another one*

This was given to me by one of my players & I have been using it since

1) What do you look like?
Hair, eye, skin color? height? weight? build? distinguishing marks?
missing anatomy? looks like <blank>.  As long as we can imagine the
character...

2) Where do you come from?
Describe your first home.  What was it like? did you like it? hate it?

3) Who were your parents?
What were they like? what did they do? how was your familial status?

4) How did you grow up?
(Feel free to make it long.)

5) What is your code of honor/conduct?
What would/wouldn't you do?

6) How do you treat murder?

7) What would you do to a starving beggar seeking aid?

8) What would you do when the hostile enemy you're fighting gives up and
begs for mercy?

9) What is the easiest way to earn your ire?

10) What single feature would attract you to other people or what is the
easiest way to earn your respect/admiration?

11) What single feature would attract others to you?

12) What is your greatest asset?

13) What is your greatest flaw?

14) What skills do you think you're the best at? good at?

15) How do you deal with a dangerous foe?
If you like combat, what is your favorite tactic?
Technical or otherwise.  Make it a short story if you want...

16) How do you treat the supernatural?

17) What deity is closest to you? why?

18) What are your current goals?  How do you plan on acheiving them?
Godhood?  A girlfriend?

19) How would you deal with an irritating party member? (In character.)

20) How would you like to die?


----------



## Psion (Aug 26, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> **spoof*
> 
> 1. Who killed your parents?
> 
> ...




Off hand question: did you used to use Central Casting: Heroes of Legend to make character backgrounds?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 26, 2003)

who let the dogs out?

got milk?

where's the beef?

do you want fries with that?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 26, 2003)

Psion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Off hand question: did you used to use Central Casting: Heroes of Legend to make character backgrounds?
> 
> *




We did for our current game.  It ended up with some odd results, but the DM usually rolled twice, taking the more sensible of the two.  I don't own the product myself, though.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm going to mine this thread for ideas.  I like the interview one the most, that one is pretty inventive.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2003)

Bump for Henry Henry (and no, Piratecat, that's not Hairy Henry )


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2003)

Bump for Henry Henry (and no, Piratecat, that's not Hairy Henry )


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm confused.  I think Henry was looking for something more for the PLAYERs, not for the characters.  Crothian's thread is really about characters.  Things like "describe the appearance of your character".  That's what this thread was for.  I think Henry was looking for something more along the lines of "Do you prefer a more strategy-oriented game, or a more role-playing oriented game?"  At least, that was my impression.

If that's the case, then I *do* have a questionnaire that I intend to use for that:


These questions are devoted to different play styles.  Rate each from 1 (dislike) to 10 (like).	
1	Combat / Action (10=hack-n-slash)

2	Building a Character (10=twenty-page character history)

3	Puzzle Solving (10=spending an hour solving puzzles)

4	Role-playing (10=all role-playing, all the time; no out-of-game talk)

5	Adventure (Story) (10=no dice are ever rolled)

6	Dungeon Crawls (10=the characters never see the light of day)

7	City / Town adventures (10=forest?  What's a forest?)

8	Outdoor / Wilderness adventures (10=City?  What's a city?)

9	Politics / Status (10=PCs are imbedded into the political structure)

10	Epic Quests (10=Tolkien's got nothing on our party)

11	Adventure size (10=1 plot equals one years' worth of gaming)

12	Free-form Gaming (10=GM asks "what do you want to do today?")

13	DM Picks Adventures (10=GM forces PCs into the situations)

14	Level of Magic (10=Elminster lives down the street from me)

15	Other (specify) ______________


This section covers characters and their development.	
16	In general, do you like (10), or dislike (1) Prestige classes?

17	What character level do you most like to play? Answer: _______

18	At what level do you prefer to start?  Answer _______

19	What is your favorite class to play?  Answer ____________

20	Which class do you feel is the weakest?  Answer ____________

21	Which class do you feel is the most powerful?  Answer __________

22	How important is character development to you?  (10=Very)

23	Do you prefer game conflicts to be personal (10) or impersonal (1)?



This section covers campaign tone, and campaign style.  Read the two extremes, and indicate your preference.	
24	Light vs. Dark
	A Disney movie. (1)
	"Seven" (10)

25	Realism vs. Fantasy
	Half my village is starving; the other died of the plague after they were given bad grain. I'm leaving to seek a better life in the mines.  (1)
	The Elf Queen visited our floating city yesterday riding on her platinum dragon. The sorcerers of Gkesh have created a horde of elementals that are ravaging their Crystal Forest. I'm off to save the elves.  (10)

26	Difficulty
	I died! That's never happened before. I hate you, Mr. Killer DM. (1)
	Well, that’s life. Good thing I brought 8 characters with me. (10)

27	Importance of the characters
	The world is oblivious to me.  I am insignificant.  (1)
	The Characters are destined for greatness from the very start.  (10)

28	Humor
	Don't interrupt me, I'm role-playing.  (1)
	"That reminds me of that scene from Monty Python…. (10)

29	Magic Items
	I can only dream of a +1 dagger before 10th level.  (1)
	What do you mean I can't start with a +3 Scimitar? I quit.  (10)

30	Alignment
	My Paladin just murdered someone, but that's ok.  (1)
	My Lawful Neutral PC refuses this mission since it clearly violates the law.  (10)

This section covers various campaign Rate each from 1(dislike) to 10 (like)	
31	Planescape

32	Al-Qadim (or Arabian)

33	Ravenloft (or gothic horror)

34	Forgotten Realms (high fantasy, high magic)

35	Dark Sun

36	Generic Outer Planar adventuring (not Planescape)

37	Generic fantasy (Greyhawk, Birthright, etc.)


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2003)

I may be wrong with what Henry was lookinjg for, but at any rate this type of things are very interesting as well.


----------



## Henry (Aug 27, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I may be wrong with what Henry was lookinjg for, but at any rate this type of things are very interesting as well.




True, I was looking for more of a "how are things going" poll, but those are definitely file-worthy.

Also, thanks to die kluge for your contribution as well.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 28, 2003)

Roleplaying Tips Weekly has covered this as well.

Check the acrchives http://www.roleplayingtips.com/archives.asp for issues #67 and #68 Character Questionnaires, Tips and Techniques, parts one and two.

Then, check the articles area http://www.roleplayingtips.com/articles/index.asp for #16, The Mother of All Character Questionnaires.

Then subscribe. It's a great e-zine.

-Dave


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 28, 2003)

I have used character questionaires many times to help folks define their characters to themselves and also the other characters.

The one Arwink posted is the one I use most often.


----------

